# Suntour XCR > XCM > XCT?



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

From what I understand, these entry level forks rank XCR,XCM,XCT in terms of low end to lower end. I believe the XCR and XCM have thicker tubing(terminology?) so they maybe sturdier and possibly stiffer.

IMO these three are pretty much the same forks. I do notice that the XCT gets no love. The XCM gets some love as an entry fork. The XCR seems to get the most love??

Is there a reason for this? What makes the XCR noticeably better than the XCM or XCT??

I rode a bike with the XCM and XCR and they seem very similar and it was hard to find any difference in ride.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

XCR is really similar to the XCM but is a lighter build, which, given the coil, functionally makes them very close. The XCT is almost a hybrid fork. The build is much less dialed, and it isn't really meant for riding where the front wheel spends much time off the ground. That said, yes, they are all similar.


----------



## joepa150 (Jul 23, 2010)

zombinate said:


> XCR is really similar to the XCM but is a lighter build, which, given the coil, functionally makes them very close. The XCT is almost a hybrid fork. The build is much less dialed, and it isn't really meant for riding where the front wheel spends much time off the ground. That said, yes, they are all similar.


So the XCR is not as "heavy duty" as the XCM or are you saying that it weighs a bit less?


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

same duty, weighs less.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Internally the xct is very basic just a coil on each side not sure if the others are the same. By comparison a basic rockshox with oil damping is much more sophisticated and works well for offroad use.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Any of those Suntour forks are not trail-worthy at all. In fact they all have a decal that says not to try anything serious with them, and they're unsuited to much more than a gravel road.

On new bikes in North America, the cheapest fork that has useful dampening and adjustment is typically a Rockshox Recon or Sektor. I did see that Salsa started using some Manitou forks, that is pretty damn cool.

Hardtails with such a fork are just about squeezed out of the market. Most of the time, a hardtail with a RS Recon goes for around $1,300 and then you have a very capable FS bike, the Giant Trance X3, for only $1,550. Hard to not lay out the other $250 when you get the same fork and a highly effective maestro rear suspension.


----------



## Daquan (May 22, 2021)

joepa150 said:


> So the XCR is not as "heavy duty" as the XCM or are you saying that it weighs a bit less?


Apparently XCR Seems to be more of a lighter build the XCT, XCT actually has a less thicker tubing for the stansions then XCR also XCT is actually much heavier then XCR and XCM from what I experienced so they all are similar in a way, but I think it has something to do with weight, if you ask me XCT seems to be the least of the 2 XCR and XCM.


----------



## Daquan (May 22, 2021)

zombinate said:


> XCR is really similar to the XCM but is a lighter build, which, given the coil, functionally makes them very close. The XCT is almost a hybrid fork. The build is much less dialed, and it isn't really meant for riding where the front wheel spends much time off the ground. That said, yes, they are all similar.


XCT doesn't really seem like a hybrid fork, givin the weight of the whole fork itself, noticibly the stansions on XCT seem to be less thicker then XCR, but again still seems to be heavier then XCM and XCR.. In my opinion it seems XCT must be the least of the 2 XCM AND XCR, but all of them are pretty much similar in a way as said, they all just differ by weight, travel, and stansion tubing.


----------

